# Running of Power and Low Voltage



## AlaskaDave (Aug 18, 2011)

New to the forums. I've recently opened some walls for renovation and figured now is the time to run speaker wire and Cat6. I understand the distance when running parallel, but how about when you have power running horizontal across studs and low voltage running vertically on the other side of the stud? Is the 2x4 enough of a separation? Thanks for any insight one might give.

I've added a graphic below: (image not showing)









1. Coax/Ethernet coming into the room
2. Current placement of AC
3. Proposed location of speaker wire and Ethernet
*Line running vertically from 3 is smurf tube for exterior speaker wire (up) and Cat6 (up/down)

Would I be better off to place my AC on the other side of #1 or is there minimal interference. To move #1 would be a pain with the coax.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi Dave,
After 5 posts, you can show images and links (it's a spammer thing).

If you are truly crossing them at 90 degrees, even an inch or so of separation is fine to keep the noise off. The big no-no is the long parallel runs, like you mentioned.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is the graphic:


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Per cedia guidelines you can have them touching as long as you are crossing perpendicularly you can literally have them touching, so on the other side of the 2x4 should be fine.


----------

